# TRAPPER // NEW 120g TANK



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

He loves his new tank, lots of room!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 20, 2011)

wow that is a nice size tank, I have a question is there any particular reason he is not kept in a pond? I know if I legally could keep a alligator snapper I would have him in a pond. Does he use him pink tongue to lure the fish? or does he just chase after them?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I do not have a pond, Yet! Yes, he does use his tongue to lure the dunb fish, lol. Then he just chases them around, lol.. He is a treasure and I feel blessed to be able to watch him. He is for sure unique!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 20, 2011)

Trapper is gorgeous, I love him!

Just out of curiosity, are you aware of the dangers of feeding goldfish? Not only are they very fatty and carry a lot of parasites, are high in copper sulfate, but they also contain an enzyme called thiaminase that blocks thiamine absorption in the predator. Over time, this deficiency can lead to neurological problems and even death. 

Fathead minnows, AKA Rosy Reds, are also a danger for this reason. 

You obviously love that awesome dude, so just a warning. I buy chub minnows from the bait store for $1 a dozen to feed to my turtles.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Trapper is gorgeous, I love him!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are you aware of the dangers of feeding goldfish? Not only are they very fatty and carry a lot of parasites, are high in copper sulfate, but they also contain an enzyme called thiaminase that blocks thiamine absorption in the predator. Over time, this deficiency can lead to neurological problems and even death.
> 
> ...




Thank you Kristina, I was not aware of the gold fish thing. He does not get them often, we feed him mostly live fish we catch, shinners from the bait store, worms, mice & rats, dead snakes we find on the road, toads & frogs, tadpoles, crawfish, grapes, apples, bannas, and some bugs. He will never get goldfish ever again, thank you again.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 20, 2011)

You are very welcome  I have also found that store bought catfish filets are a FAVORITE of just about any turtle. They all will eat fish but for some reason the catfish makes them crazy!


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > Trapper is gorgeous, I love him!
> ...



I can't believe I'm saying this, but here goes: when can we see video of Trapper eating a rat?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Kristina said:


> You are very welcome  I have also found that store bought catfish filets are a FAVORITE of just about any turtle. They all will eat fish but for some reason the catfish makes them crazy!



I have tried top feed him things that are not alive, like liver, beef hearts, etc. he will not eat them. He loves small bass, sunfish, bluegill, almost any live fish I catch in the cannals, even tadpoles. My friends eats anything, even chicken parts. Trapper is just picky! And yes he is special.


----------



## kbaker (Aug 20, 2011)

He doesn't look so big now.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Robert said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Kristina said:
> ...



He gets frozen/then thawled out, lol....not live. They do seem to be his favorite food, crazy thing.





kbaker said:


> He doesn't look so big now.



LOL, that tank is just really big.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh thank goodness. I hate when people feed live mammals and chicks to snappers and big fish like arowanas. So cruel to the poor little drowning critter. 

That is a 120 "tall" isn't it? I have a 220 long that is 6 foot long I bet he would love, lol.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Oh thank goodness. I hate when people feed live mammals and chicks to snappers and big fish like arowanas. So cruel to the poor little drowning critter.
> 
> That is a 120 "tall" isn't it? I have a 220 long that is 6 foot long I bet he would love, lol.





We so agree, we find fresh dead snakes, toads, and frogs we find when we walk and feed them instead of anything alive. The mice and rats we get from the pet store.


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2011)

I assumed they were frozen, but still I'm sure it is amazing to watch. (I'm probably too much of a wimp to watch him eat a LIVE rat!)


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Aug 20, 2011)

I keep the comet goldfish as pets.....,,..


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 20, 2011)

He looks so happy! And he's surprisingly cute! haha 

-C


----------



## Isa (Aug 20, 2011)

I love your Trapper! He is gorgeous and his new tank is huge


----------



## Laura (Aug 20, 2011)

no deco in the tank? Gravel? Rocks? logs? or does it mess with filtration? 
he is very cool.. if you had him in a pond.. you couldnt see him like this..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

New picture just taken this morning, he is still hungry! (8-21-1012)


----------



## Kristina (Aug 21, 2011)

Laura said:


> no deco in the tank? Gravel? Rocks? logs? or does it mess with filtration?
> he is very cool.. if you had him in a pond.. you couldnt see him like this..



Speaking from experience, with a turtle this size and the diet it eats, rocks/gravel would trap a lot of detritus and waste and make it very difficult to keep clean.


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2011)

The water and tank seem so clean and clear. What is the maintenance like fir this guy? How often do you feed him. 

Does he get aggressive with you while cleaning his tank?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 21, 2011)

nice pics i love snappers


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > no deco in the tank? Gravel? Rocks? logs? or does it mess with filtration?
> ...



Yes, I have tried different things, just a mess. I use four filters to maintain a clean water supply. We also sccop out the poop as soon as he does his business.





Robert said:


> The water and tank seem so clean and clear. What is the maintenance like fir this guy? How often do you feed him.
> 
> Does he get aggressive with you while cleaning his tank?



All the time, small amounts. I change the water ever month, clean, and change the four filters inorder to keep him as clean as possible.The water in these pifctures is 21 days old, FYI. It is a labor of love, lol.


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 22, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Trapper is gorgeous, I love him!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are you aware of the dangers of feeding goldfish? Not only are they very fatty and carry a lot of parasites, are high in copper sulfate, but they also contain an enzyme called thiaminase that blocks thiamine absorption in the predator. Over time, this deficiency can lead to neurological problems and even death.
> 
> ...



Someone watched National Geographic's "Zombie Aliigators"


What a beauty Aldabraman. Do they stay completely submerged like that and do they bask? I thought fly river turtles were the only ones that live completely underwater.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 4, 2012)

Any updates on how Trapper is doing? Still loving his new home? 
Just saw someone else got one as a pet and instantly fell in love all over again and thought of Trapper and his open mouth poses!


----------

